# Vitamin B12 Injections



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone here had to give their dog Vitamin B12 injections? Bogey's tests came back from Texas today, and his pancreas is fine, but his Cobalamin levels are low. We are going to have to supplement B12 for awhile though injections. I'm just wondering if anyone else has done this.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi again. And yes I have. It is my first experience with giving anything an injection so ask away.

Oh and of course that is GREAT NEWS!!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember you saying you've been doing this for a new months. Any indication of how long she will be on them? I'm totally confused but happy to have some answers. Have the injections helped produce more solid stools? Was she struggling with diarrhea before? It sounds like they are both going to be on them for the same reason, so I'm just wondering what changes I should be looking for. 

Is she also on a prescription food? If so, which one?

Thanks!!!
Emily


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

She has been on the injections for about 9 months. This was the schedule
first 5 injections were weekly.
next 5 were every other week
next 5 were once a month.
She had her last one this weekend and is not scheduled for anymore. 

She was having a reoccurring problem with diarrhrea. Since we started the injections I think she has had two occurrences of it. Both just one time issues. 

She is on Royal Canin Digestive Low Fat LF20 Food. It is available only through vets.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is so helpful! Thank you so so much!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

One more question, Hank. How long will you keep her on the special diet?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Emily
I am hopeful she will be on this diet for YEARS. )She is a little over 12 1/2 years old ). I will not switch her unless she begins to have an issue with it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My 12 year old receives B-12 injections during his acupuncture sessions. I don't know if it is the B-12 or the acupuncture but he is full of energy after his sessions.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> My 12 year old receives B-12 injections during his acupuncture sessions. I don't know if it is the B-12 or the acupuncture but he is full of energy after his sessions.


I used to have a patient that got B-12 shots to boost her energy  What a difference it made!


----------



## sangram234 (Jan 27, 2012)

*B12 Injections*

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.


----------



## sangram234 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.
------------
B12 Injections


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am compelled to respond to the suggestion that a vegan B12 spray is the same as a veterinary prescribed cobalamin injection. I took a look at the spam site mentioned above and this is the dosage of the product mentioned here and on that site: _500 mcg of Vit. B12 Methylcobalamin per spray_. The recommended dose of cobalmin, in inject able form, for my Golden Retriever, diagnosed with a cobalamin deficiency, is 1000 mcg, delivered twice a month by injection. Any dog with a Cobalamin deficiency needs to be under the supervision of a veterinarian, delivered in a measured dose on a set time table, with blood levels monitored on a periodic basis. You cannot duplicate this with a spray.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The B12 needs to be in an injection. I have a client whose dog we currently give one injection per month....we tried to stop, but she didn't maintain her levels. She is a 16- 17 year old golden.


----------

